# Mortal Kombat VS DC Characters !



## MA-Caver (Oct 19, 2008)

The franchise gets an upgrade like nothing has before. All the usual characters from the MK game are there (with their own little personal upgrades of their signature moves) but now they face a good number of well chosen characters from the DC Universe. How about Sonja fighting Catwoman, or Scorpion fighting Wonder Woman? Raiden fighting... (yes) Superman. Batman is there and surprise ... the Joker. 
Watch the preview trailer and listen to the game designers talk about the neat stuff that's there. You might have to scroll down til you find it. Best to watch on full screen. 
http://www.g4tv.com/xplay/blog/index.html?t=690234#690234


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw this in the local game store.

I wish I did not have a Wii and had X-box or PS3

So while everyone is playing this cool game I will be playing some cooking mama or something.:wah:


----------



## tko4u (Oct 27, 2008)

glad i have a ps3! I actually bought my ps3 for god of war 3


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2008)

Heh, sounds cool!


----------

